# Whats the deal with this tank



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

what would you even stock in this, it looks crazy to me!
Custom Fish Tank


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

after squinting a bit more at the pic I can kinda see the scape thats on it, but guess that would be a good tank to rip everthing off and make a planted tank


----------



## yuju (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, that's weird looking. hard to tell what's going on in those photos...

are those chunks of wood? if so, they're possibly for mounting orchids over water, paludarium style...


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

That's so...weird...confusing...busy...? I can't really tell what's up with it in those pics. odd....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

strange looking tank but i love the raw finnish on the stand.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

maybe its a waterfall thingy.... all i know is it makes my head hurt trying to figure it out. maybe if we go cross eye'd it'll stand out and make sense


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

looks like fishes(crabs?) can climb up top when their bored..


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Mudskippers?



fisherman said:


> looks like fishes(crabs?) can climb up top when their bored..


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

i don't think the fish are, from the other picture it looks like its some strange woodscare with like a bride and temple looking thing?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

looks like an old european cityscape, maybe even middle eastern? you can definately make out the bridge and some sort of waterwheel above and to the left of that, its neat but personally i think its really tacky, maybe has more meaning if your from that place.


wait, what the heck is going on with the shape of the glass/acrylic on the side is it a ramp?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw this thing at Able Auctions maybe 5 or 6 years ago, it was a tank that was in a restaurant that had closed. At that time it had little figurines glued to it, it was oriental themed with pagodas, fishermen etc.. even had a little water wheel that had a pump running up to it to make it turn.It had a couple of plant in it as well. It was gaudy as all hell then and in my opinion still is, even without the extra ornaments.


----------



## amramonfernandez (Jul 25, 2011)

thharris said:


> what would you even stock in this, it looks crazy to me!
> Custom Fish Tank


Hmm, how come I can't see the pics?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, it's a year and a half old thread, on a craigslist add....


----------

